# 1939 Colson Highway Patrol



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

I picked this up today and a friend is picking it up and packing it this week end.  I don't know much about it but saw one similar at a Coasters ride and thought it was the cat's meow.   OG Paint?  How many know of?  Did I get the year right? What missing? Rack? What are the correct grips?  What's up with the seat? What fend light should be on there?  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 4, 2016)

Great looking bike.


----------



## mike j (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice, not many of those grille tanks around. Or two speeds, great shifter.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 4, 2016)

Very cool bike,I like the fender ornament.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> Very cool bike,I like the fender ornament.




lol...me too.  I'll slap that on the shed wall.  You would think he could find something better than that.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice colson chris congrats.... that rear rack is a bit hard to find but im sure youll find one in no time!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Nice colson chris congrats.... that rear rack is a bit hard to find but im sure youll find one in no time!!!




Thanks brother.  I have seen the racks pop up on ebay for $60-100 pretty often.  Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2016)

Keep dreamin,your thinking about the wrong rack there Chris!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mark is right. Good luck bud...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm thinking the last time I saw one of those racks it was in the $700 range? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've seen a couple go for $500 or so. Still, not cheap and not easy to find.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2016)

I was wondering who got them to end that auction. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-Goodye...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Well....with that said.  This one may go rackless or with the wrong rack.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

catfish said:


> I was wondering who got them to end that auction.




Don't hate the player, hate the game.   I'm not sure if the auction would even reach the offers.  I had to overcome a $2000 offer.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

I found this last night combing through google 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-goodyear-catalog.5014/


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.   I'm not sure if the auction would even reach the offers.  I had to overcome a $2000 offer.




I never said anything about hate. I just said I was wondering.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

It's just a saying Ed.  No harm meant by it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Are there anymore answers from my questions in the first post?  I'm assuming that the paint is incorrect from the catalog.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks you might be OK with the stamped carrier


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 5, 2016)

Thats the cat's meow all right with a heaping helping of bee's knees and some awesome sauce slathered all over it.  What a beauty of a bike, right or wrong rack or no rack at all!  Enjoyed droolin on it! thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I'm happy either way


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2016)

My Commander has that rack.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd love to see an original "Hi-Way Good Year" from 39.   I contacted the member that owns the catalog that I posted to get a better view.  He's from SoCal, I'd love just to purchase it from him.  I'm pretty excited, this is my first Colson and first bike with a 2 speed


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

By the way...great bike Mark


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 5, 2016)

I love the Goodyear sign on the back!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> I love the Goodyear sign on the back!




Those only can on the Goodyear bikes.  I'd imagine the most of those tags have been broken off, taken off or just lost over the ages


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is a 40-41GY Wings Hi-Way Patrol I got rid of a couple of years ago, before and after Kid Dean got a hold of it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

I LOVE those colors!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> lol...me too.  I'll slap that on the shed wall.  You would think he could find something better than that.




Wow! Nice score Robert. It seems these bikes are coming out from hiding the past few years. There were about 5-6 known in the hobby. Now, I'm guessing 10. Could be wrong. One of my favorite models. That's quite an ornament in front.


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2016)

One like it


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2016)

I Colson came in yesterday.  I'm just going to throw it together for the time being. And do a thorough clean up once I have time.  The two speed cable is broken but John will help me out with that. My white down the chrome and it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2016)

Unfortunately the original owner drilled extra holes in the fender to mount the Dodge Ram hood ornament


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2016)

I'd give you a like if i could overcome my jealousy.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd give you a like if i could overcome my jealousy.



Well, I will have to work harder then.  How about this?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2016)

Scott sent me a better shot of the Goodyear ad and it looks like I need the cheaper rack.......so happy about that.
If anyone has one, please let me know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Scott sent me a better shot of the Goodyear ad and it looks like I need the cheaper rack.......so happy about that.
> If anyone has one, please let me know.





fordmike65 said:


> Looks you might be OK with the stamped carrier
> 
> View attachment 282843




I told you that way back when!


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2016)

Where's that better pic of the GY ad Chris?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 27, 2016)

That's a great looking bike Chris...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 29, 2016)

mrg said:


> Where's that better pic of the GY ad Chris?





I'll PM you Mark


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2016)

I jacked up one side of the tank and had to sand it down and start over.  It's the only part that I had to do mare than once.  I think it was the 4th time...grrrrrrr.....


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2016)

Everything is as good as I can care to get it.  It was a fast job because I have no patience when working on my own stuff.   Hopefully Tom can sqeeze me in for some stripes.  The colors are pretty darn close to the original colors, the lighter red is spot on.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2016)

Stig, it's another $100 paint job with professional pins...lol


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2016)

Fn beautiful man!! That is an Art Deco dream machine!!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2016)

The rack came in today.  I did a little grinding on some deeper pits and pounded some of the bends out of rack arms.  Filler primer and sanding tomorrow.  I hope to have it all painted and on the bike by the end of the day Saturday.  Bob has the part for the original seat on it's way in the mail.  Almost done!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2016)

Update


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2016)

The 2-speed cable came in yesterday and I'll wait until the rack is finished and installed before I add it


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll take it for a spin tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Did Tom stripe that for you already?
Mid-Week Side Work...must have cost ya??
Pinstripes really finish off the bike.
Great looking rattle can job too...Be Careful with it....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 3, 2016)

That doesn't look bad at all. Looks great!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 3, 2016)

nice work chris!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2016)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice looking bike Chris, have fun on your ride tomorrow.


----------



## mike j (Mar 4, 2016)

Fantastic job on a beautiful bike, though I'm a sucker for a Colson grille tank. When you're not riding it, you should keep it as a center piece on that freshly stained table. The deck looks complete now.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 4, 2016)

mike j said:


> Fantastic job on a beautiful bike, though I'm a sucker for a Colson grille tank. When you're not riding it, you should keep it as a center piece on that freshly stained table. The deck looks complete now.




I built the bike on that table just to piss her off.  lol


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 4, 2016)

Photo's from her maiden ride.  Adding the rack today


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 4, 2016)

Added the rack and fixed the original seat too


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 4, 2016)

That rack ties it all together. Looks awesome Chris.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 4, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> That rack ties it all together. Looks awesome Chris.



Thanks Eddie.  I like the original seat had chrome too


----------

